# The Mul Mantra



## Neutral Singh (Aug 19, 2004)

The Mul Mantra is a fate killer. It removes the fate and changes the destiny to complete prosperity. 

The first pauri is an antidote to depression. It will lift you from the deepest depression, insecurity, nightmares and loss. 

The second pauri imparts patience and stability. 

The third pauri transforms insufficiency, turns depression into elevation and transforms low self-esteem into complete self confidence. 

The fourth pauri blesses those trapped in feelings of poverty and lack of means. It blasts through the trap of these feelings like a thunderbolt from the blue. 

The fifth pauri must be recited when you feel a sense of failure within yourself. When you feel that you are not up to the job this pauri will grant you all success. 

The sixth pauri dispels limitation. Recite it when you feel limited, cornered, trapped or coerced. 

When you suffer from greed, madness for power, overbearing expansion and the need to control, when you become trapped in your territoriality, the seventh pauri will heal you. 

The eight pauri gives the power to be a perfect sage. 

The ninth pauri gives expansion. 

The tenth pauri grants grace. 

The eleventh pauri gives virtuousness. 

When you feel small, the twelfth pauri gives you solidarity of self, self-impressiveness and self-respect. 

The thirteenth pauri gives you the occult knowledge of infinity. It brings deep intuition. 

When you cannot find your path to life, when you cannot see the direction to your destiny, when you cannot achieve fulfilment, the fourteenth pauri will show you the way. 

The fifteenth pauri brings liberation. 

The sixteenth pauri gives knowledge of the structure of the universe. 

The seventeenth pauri brings freedom and resurrection. 

The eighteenth pauri fights madness, deep feelings of inferiority and self-destructive behaviour. 

The nineteenth pauri brings universal knowledge, inspiration and revelation. 

When the monsters are nipping at your heels, the twentieth pauri wipes away all your sins. 

The twenty-first pauri will maintain your status, grace and position. 

The twenty-second pauri brings victory in legal battles. It gives you strategy. 

The twenty-third pauri dispels darkness and elevates the self. 

The twenty-fourth pauri breaks through all limitations with the force of a thunderbolt. So powerful that it affects generations, it has the power to kill misfortune. 

When you recite the twenty-fifth pauri all your needs become pre-fulfilled. Prosperity, virtue, estate and wealth are yours without asking. 

The tenty-sixth pauri transforms nothing into everything. In your business it banishes losses, misfortunes and miseries. 

When you are stuck and you cannot see the window of opportunity before you, the twenty-seventh pauri shows you the way. It removes obstacles and hurdles. 

The twenty-eighth pauri is the strongest permutation and combination of words in the world. It unites you with God. 

The twenty-ninth pauri is a shield of protection. It protects you from the enemies by simply vaporizing those who wish you harm. 

The thirtieth pauri places you upon the throne of divinity. It makes you into a sage and a saint. 

The thirty-first pauri pulls all virtues from the heavens. 

The thirty-second pauri pays your debts and completes your karma. 

The thirty-third pauri destroys your ego and brings home your divinity.It removes negativity, neutralises your destructive nature and prevents harm to others by your hand. 

The thirty-fourth pauri brings stability. 

The thirty-fifth pauri gives you the breadth to do your duty and fulfill your responsibility. 

The thirty sixth pauri brings divine realisation. It grants complete understanding of the heavens and the earth. 

The thirty-seventh pauri cuts the karma. It eradicates the impact of all bad karmas. 

The thirty-eighth pauri gives you the power to rewrite your own destiny. 

The Salok brings self-satisfaction, elevation, acknowledgement and respect.


----------



## Arvind (Aug 19, 2004)

Neutral Singh said:
			
		

> The Mul Mantra is a fate killer. It removes the fate and changes the destiny to complete prosperity.


I didnt read the complete writing, as I just got stuck up at the Mul Mantra itself. Not sure, how these compressed statements work, but anyway, MulMantra is actually an attempt to put forward the personality traits of the Ik Ong Kaar.

Off-topic: What are Beej Mantra, Mul Mantra, Guru Mantra? What is significance of these three?

Thanks.


----------

